
Study finds less corruption in countries where more women are in government - oblib
https://sciencebulletin.org/archives/25370.html
======
echotango
>In a cross-country analysis of over 125 countries, this study finds that
corruption is lower in countries where a greater share of parliamentarians are
women.

Can people please use their critical thinking skills here? Why would countries
like Saudi Arabia have more corruption than countries like Sweeden? If you
seriously think it's because Sweeden allows women in government you need your
head checked.

------
ve55
A study finding that women cause less corruption isn't quite sufficient
evidence that governments across the globe need more women, just as a study
finding that men are better for a nation's economy is not sufficient evidence
that governments need more men. When the sex ratio of government bodies or
voters changes significantly, a lot of variables are affected, some which
significantly benefit some political parties/viewpoints over others. I think
it'd be best to stick with the paper's conclusion itself instead of
overdrawing it.

------
cimmanom
Standard correlation/causation disclaimer here, folks. Maybe lower corruption
makes it more likely for women to seek or acquire positions in government. Or
maybe a third factor causes both lower corruption and higher participation by
women.

------
GreaterFool
> The authors speculate that women policymakers are able to have an impact on
> corruption because they choose different policies from men. An extensive
> body of prior research shows that women politicians choose policies that are
> more closely related to the welfare of women, children, and family.

This one is interesting. Wasn't it the case that in boardroom women turned out
to choose exactly the same policies the men did?

Also, why not link to any of that "extensive body of prior research"?

